# All possible help needed



## Belgian (Oct 18, 2008)

*Please help * 
Antwerp city-council is planning to completely renew the Scheldt-riverquays. Overnighting on the parkings there was tolerated, with view at the river and right near the centre of the old town. A Portugeese architect will draw the plans (why in heaven choose some people who knows nothing more about it than a place on the map ?)
*We want as many as possible people to send an e-mail to:*

http://www.antwerpen.be/

_‘We are motorhomers and love to visit your city, even out of the summermonths. 
We can hardly find a good place for overnighting in our vehicle (which is allowed by your laws; parking and not camping).
When the council will be considering the renewal of the Scheldt-quays; please bear in mind that these present an excelent place for us, motorhomers, for overnight parking and visiting your nice city (close to the historical town and with a view on the river). Also bear in mind that our presence alone is a real extra income for the local pubs, restaurants, shops and musea in general.’
I……………………
Living in ………………..
Modestly request to forsee an adequate motorhome-overnight parking in the planning of the renewed Scheldt-quays in Antwerp, if possible with services, and at a modest price.
Yours………_

I hope I may count on your support in this, fellows. An e-mail will cost you nothing. I only want to bury the council under a pile of them (I hope)


----------



## lenny (Oct 18, 2008)

*Consider it doe,Leo*

You have my full support,Leo, E.Mail on It,s way... for all the input you have given to this site, you deserve all the help you can get


----------



## hogan (Oct 18, 2008)

Consider it done Belgian   
But where do i click on  http://www.antwerpen.be/
to send a e mail.

Doh ! I am stupid just sorted it out
All done.


----------



## jimmnlizz (Oct 18, 2008)

Have done mine, Leo!    JIM.


----------



## Belgian (Oct 18, 2008)

*adress*

Stupid me 
e-mail adress is:
toerisme@stad.antwerpen.be
Thanks fellows, that's about the place showing in their heading, bejond the hangars on the quay. 
Please stuff their in-box, so they cannot longer ignore us


----------



## n8rbos (Oct 18, 2008)

*belgian*

e-mail sent keep up the good work 


n8rbos


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Oct 18, 2008)

managed to work it out at last  you are supported


----------



## maureenandtom (Oct 19, 2008)

Done - and pleased to do it.

Tom


----------



## alan and sue (Oct 19, 2008)

*parking*

Done mate, and thanks for your posts


----------



## cipro (Oct 19, 2008)

*done*

In the air some ware Ihope, glad to do our bit


----------



## flashingblade (Oct 19, 2008)

*help*

i too have sent off the email. you probably need all the help you can get.


----------



## nowhereman (Oct 20, 2008)

Sent email today,

groetjes van ons, Ian n Erna


----------



## Solwaybuggier (Oct 20, 2008)

Just sent an email - hope it helps!

Ian


----------



## t&s (Oct 20, 2008)

yes belgian all done


----------



## Belgian (Oct 20, 2008)

Thanks to all who send an e-mail.
The city-council of Antwerp seems to be very sensitive especially when foreign tourists post a reaction. (Their image you know )
As a matter of fact I've been informed that a hearing will be held about the renewal of the quays. At least we got them awake. 
Now it will possible be: "every-one who shuts up, may speak; and if you speak, we are deaf" but thats our problem.
They made a big loss in the bank-crisis; so I hope they will not have the money to realise their megalomanic plans at least until the next elections.
Again: 
Thank you all for your support, you surely where the drop that made the bucket flow over. 
Many thanks, and I owe you all. Keep you informed whatever comes out of this.
Your spy on the other side of the ditch


----------



## t&s (Oct 20, 2008)

Belgian said:


> *Please help *
> Antwerp city-council is planning to completely renew the Scheldt-riverquays. Overnighting on the parkings there was tolerated, with view at the river and right near the centre of the old town. A Portugeese architect will draw the plans (why in heaven choose some people who knows nothing more about it than a place on the map ?)
> *We want as many as possible people to send an e-mail to:*
> 
> ...



HI LEO 
i also added the word campingcar/motorhomes to replace just  motorhomes as i felt this term is more widely used and understood in europe


----------



## Deleted member 2636 (Oct 21, 2008)

Altered the wording slightly



> Dear Sirs
> 
> ‘I am a Motorhome user and love to visit your city, even out of the summer months.
> I can hardly find a good place for "overnighting" in our vehicle; which is allowed by your laws.
> ...


----------



## Telstar (Oct 21, 2008)

*email*

I've also sent one.....

keep up the good work.

Jon


----------



## SNODGRASS (Oct 21, 2008)

*Quays*

Hi Belgian sent mine, looking forward to visiting the place in the Spring. Thanks for all you do.


----------



## Hazy-thoughts (Oct 22, 2008)

Very least I can do to help Belgian. Email sent


----------



## flashingblade (Oct 22, 2008)

*helpful chap*

i have just received a very informative reply from walter from antwerp. looks like 'they' have got a fixed reply for all our emails, telling of a local campsite accomodating motorhomes. at least they have bothered, instead of just ignoring the masses even though it won't be the same.


----------



## starblazer (Oct 22, 2008)

i received my reply yesterday and the campsite is ONLY €10 per night but make sure you are tucked up in your bed early, would hate to be locked out after 9 pm


----------



## Belgian (Oct 22, 2008)

*Antwerp*

Hi Flashingblade, Starblazer and other posters,
Thanks to your (and others) e-mails we got result. Now they are awaked over here that there is a MH-parking problem coming up. The quay's in centre town (from 1850) should be renewed; this was (is) a nice, more or less, tolerated spot. The MH campsite (near the southern outskirts) was once a city camping (150 places) and is now temporarely designed to receive 30 MH's. But this camping has to disapear for an extra parking lot for the nearby expo-halls.
Now they are aware a touristic problem is coming up which they can no longer ignore.
A hearing is promised shortly and I hope something comes out of this.
I keep you informed.
Thanks again for the help


----------



## Belgian (Oct 22, 2008)

***** said:


> We also got a reply offering Vogelzang Motorhome Campsite for 10 euro /night


Yep that is the one !
Nice surrounding at the first sight:a park in the neighbourhood but next to a few motorways, major roads, next an exposition and fairs hall; but only 20 minutes to the centre by tram,  1 restaurant in the vacinity, shops at about 1km (if you can find them) and a hotel looking down at you.
http://www.multimap.com/s/n55x3VoY


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Oct 23, 2008)

just checked my mail i got one too ,at least they had the decency to acknowledge with a reply unlike over here. hope you get some help good luck .


----------



## freelander (Nov 3, 2008)

*Parking*

Hi Belgian, Just sent e.mail thanks for all your info.


----------



## David & Ann (Nov 3, 2008)

Sent 2 e-mails. One in my name and one in my partners name. All the best Leo and good luck.


----------



## wildman (Nov 4, 2008)

All done Leo, hope it helps. Please make sure a space is clear for me to come and do some family history research. hee hee.


----------



## Belgian (Nov 4, 2008)

*It did help (I hope ?)*

Thanks all for your e-mail towards Antwerp (toerisme@stad.antwerpen.be).
It really did matter. 
For one there will be a public hearing about the quays in march. Though I think plans are all ready made up and chances for changes will be small.
On the other hand parking authorities got awake and will fit in designed spaces for motorhome parking. They allready came up with one proposition: the (new) parking of the new court of justice, an obvious building at the south of the inner city.
(Called here: "de omgedraaide fritzak" - upside down chipsbag-) 






[/IMG]
http://www.multimap.com/maps/?t=l&map=56.5631,-3.56186|14|4&dp=841&p=mm.poi.UK.premium.parking&loc=GB:58.3905822111096:-4.63272104797575:14#map=51.20507,4.38614|19|256&be=11823698|East&p=mm.poi.global.general.parking&bd=useful_information&loc=BE:51.20494:4.38636:19|antwerp|
I believe this parking could be used allready (still have to check it out),not far from the circle highway 1,5km to the cathedral, museums, cafés and restaurants in the neighborhood (even a home-brewery with "bangelijk" (fearful) beer).
As for the other places they mention in their reply to you: Camping "de Molen" on the leftbank is closed till easter, you can still park at "Gloriantlaan"
nearby (but no facilities). Camping 'Vogelzang" rightbank (= city side of the river) is closed when something is going on in the Antwerp-Expo nearby.
Thanks again for mailing, you certainly helped to make things move overhere


----------



## ianmorgan (Jan 17, 2009)

good work BELGIAN. havent a clue where your talking about,but its good for WC


----------



## hymercamper (Jan 18, 2009)

ianmorgan said:


> good work BELGIAN. havent a clue where your talking about,but its good for WC



I parked there twice over the xmas period and it would be a shame to lose this spot


----------



## Belgian (Jan 18, 2009)

*Antwerp quays*

This is the place at the old Scheldt-quays, only a few hunderd meters from what is left of the historical centre. 
It is not a nice made-up place. But when you park in the front row you have a vieuw over the river. Overnighting is tolerated, however no camping, no facilities.
These quays were made in 1860 and the shore was rectified then doing away with the original cradle of the town (which prooved to be a blunder)
There are almost no more vessels docking there now; the mooring facilities are industrial heritage now. (waterpressed cranes, hangars..)
There are plans to converse the site (5km long) into a promenade etc. together with other megalomanic plans (another tunnel under the Scheldt and a giant bridge over the harbour -Lange Wapper-) which are much contestated for what was already done prooved to be massive blunders.
Now there is hope that due to the reccession a lot of these plans will be forgotten in the deepest drawer.


----------



## Belgian (Jan 20, 2009)

Very obliged for your mail to the city of Antwerp. Thanks again Graham 
It will certainly help. Consistitly hammering on the same nail sure will open the eyes of the officials of this city. 
Things are moving in the right direction. A hearing is planned in March and 'they' will reconsider the matter. Moreoff they know there will be a los in revenues in 2009 for the cruiseterminal on the same quays, simply a lot less arrivals (these, mostly American, tourists don't have the money anymore and if they come they embark in busses towards Bruges and don't spend any in Antwerp - I cannot imagine they all bought diamond rings ).
They (the council) should be aware that they earn more from MH'rs than from those cruisers - off course a few MHs are less spectacular than a cruise-ship  As we say:_'Wie 't kleine niet eert, is 't grote niet weerd' _(Who dishounours the small is unworthy the big)  
Thanks again
Leo


----------



## Belgian (Mar 5, 2009)

*The Antwerp quays*

The Antwerp city council is asking the public to give ideas about the renovation of the Scheldt-quays in the centre of Antwerp.
For one they did a nice job and found an original way: "Droom je kaai" (dream your quay). It is in dutch, but you can always have a look:
http://www.onzekaaien.be/sitepages/#/droom-je-kaai/ 
From about 150 adds, more than 35 are specificly demanding an 'aire' for motorhomes. This is a good sign, for the council can no longer ignore it


----------



## rattusnq (Mar 6, 2009)

*belgian m/home*

Hi  just posted e-mail hope you get more support


----------



## Belgian (Mar 6, 2009)

rattusnq said:


> Hi  just posted e-mail hope you get more support


Thanks,
(Don't we both have nice flags for avatar ? )


----------



## Pioneer (Mar 6, 2009)

Hi Belgian, another booster e-mail on it's way to the coucil, good luck.

Happy Camping


----------



## tresrikay (Mar 6, 2009)

Mine has just been sent...... not your pro-forma as i could'nt cut and past it so I composed my own........... expecting a knock on the door from our special forces any minute


----------



## Pioneer (Mar 10, 2009)

Hi Belgian,
we got a reply back from Antwerp Council today (Tom Bosman) who thanked us for our interest and he explained the re-development of the Quay.
Good luck.

Happy Camping


----------



## Belgian (Mar 10, 2009)

Thanks for the support,
At least the council is becoming aware they should do something towards motorhomes.
But it will take a long time to realise, I fear


----------



## Pioneer (Mar 10, 2009)

Hi Belgian, keep the thread on top more people will see it and hopefully react accordingly, come on guys and gals more support needed for this cause.

Happy Camping


----------



## Belgian (Mar 10, 2009)

Pioneer said:


> Hi Belgian, keep the thread on top more people will see it and hopefully react accordingly, come on guys and gals more support needed for this cause.
> 
> Happy Camping


Yep, I feel we are winning. 35 of the 175 adds about the new quays where about providing a motorhome parking with or without facilities. The council simply cannot ignore that.  
It will come; has to, but there is time and money involved 
Thanks for the support


----------



## Polly (Mar 10, 2009)

Hia
I have just put me on the list
Well you never know i might get there one day We have to think of the future


----------



## DRS (Mar 10, 2009)

Hi
I've tried to send an email re this but it tells me that it dosen't support Hotmail accounts how can I get around this?


----------



## pokerking (Mar 11, 2009)

*job done*

Glad to help,


----------



## sasquatch (Mar 11, 2009)

Email duly sent. I frequently vist an elderly aunt who lives near Dern airport and a cousin who lives in Berg nr Brussels. This stop over is very useful. Why a Portugese? they have similar camper parking in Portugal,perhaps a letter to him may help.


----------



## Belgian (Mar 11, 2009)

sasquatch said:


> Email duly sent. I frequently vist an elderly aunt who lives near Dern airport and a cousin who lives in Berg nr Brussels. This stop over is very useful. Why a Portugese? they have similar camper parking in Portugal,perhaps a letter to him may help.


Thanks,
Ask me why they take a Portugeese architect ? Maybe to keep hem out of the fireline when he makes a mess of it


----------

